# Any Lemond Versailles or Buenos Aires riders?



## norcalnewb (Aug 5, 2007)

This is my first post on the boards, but I have been lurking around for a while. I am currently looking for a new bike to replace my 10 year old Trek 1000. My LBS has both of these on sale now, probably trying to make room for the 2008 models. For those of you who have one of these, how have you liked them?


----------



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

Read thru the "Lemond is Dead" thread on this board.

I just bought a Zurich - links to my comments can be found there.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=764792&page=2


Great riding bike!


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

My wife loves her Versailles. I am considering, and have test ridden, the Buenos Aires. Great bike! I would go with the Buenos Aires as it has a lighter frame and fork (same frame as the Zurich).


----------



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

Love my BA. Got mine for $2090 on sale. I have along torso/short legs and the bike fit perfect. That bike is sooooooo comfy. Big change from my 1990 SLX Bianchi. It is way stiffer in the BB too. Just curious what the prices at your LBS are? I felt a tad bit of difference on the test rides between the BA and Versailles.

Good Luck,
RC


----------



## jayhsee (Mar 2, 2005)

I've put about 1500 miles on a Buenos Aires this summer and I think it is a great bike. In the Trek lineup, I looked at a 5200, Pilot, and the BA. The 5200 was a little snappier and the Pilot was a little plusher. The Buenos Aires was a very nice compromise. It is a comfortable bike that is still accelerates well when you get out of the saddle and put some muscle into the pedals. The bike handles and climbs well too.

Take one for a test spin and see how it feels to you.

Jim

BTW, I'm in my forties and was looking for a bike to do moderate pace and distance rides.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

I assume the references to frames are for the new all-carbon BA and Versailles; I think the 2006 steel/carbon spine frames are the same for Versailles, Buenos Aires and Zurich (120 GSM OCLV); the Ti/carbon Victoire and Tete use a 110 GSM OCLV cockpit. Anyone have diffferent info than that?


----------



## norcalnewb (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. My LBS has the BA on sale for about $2K right now. The Vesailles is about $1600. They also have a '07 Madone 5.2 for $2200. The only problem with the Madone is that in my size, the only bike they have is in a box, so it will be difficult for me to test ride. They also have some Orbea Onix's now, so I am looking at these as well. Right now, I am leaning towards the Lemond, but still undecided.

Jim


----------



## norcalnewb (Aug 5, 2007)

I went and test rode them all today. I really liked the BA as well as the Orbea, so it is down to these two. A fun and tough decision over the next few days.


----------

